# Cutting galvanized steel in tight spot



## Gpost (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey everyone,

New here, just bought a house last year and have been doing repairs ever since, and its great.

Problem:  I want to cut a 1 1/4" galvanized steel pipe used for steam heating.  The reason is because I need to move a radiator.  Normally, I would use a sawzall with a metal cutting blade, but I need cut the pipe square in order to thread it and attach an extension.  The pipe is running parallel to the floor joists and is quite close the bottom of the first floor.  I don't have enough room to use a pipe cutter.  

Question:  How should I cut the pipe and keep the cut square enough to thread the galvanized steel pipe?

Thanks guys,
Jeff


----------



## handyguys (Sep 16, 2008)

Can you unscrew it from the next joint in the chain and then use a pipe cutter?


----------



## Gpost (Sep 16, 2008)

Unfortunately, the pipe has been there for 90+ years and the only way to remove these pipes is to cut them.

On another note, I did talk to a plumber today who recommended a special type of coupler.  You can connect it to a cut galvanized steel pipe on one end and it has a thread on the other.  It is specially made for steam pipes and can withstand the high temps.  So, I'll give that a shot.


----------



## PulSamsara (Aug 27, 2009)

"Unfortunately, the pipe has been there for 90+ years and the only way to remove these pipes is to cut them.

On another note, I did talk to a plumber today who recommended a special type of coupler. You can connect it to a cut galvanized steel pipe on one end and it has a thread on the other. It is specially made for steam pipes and can withstand the high temps. So, I'll give that a shot."

I know this post is kinda' old... but... how did you make out with that coupler.
What is the name... some kinda' compression coupling, right ?
I'm in the same spot.
Thanks
JT


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 27, 2009)

Go to your local plumbing supply store...the folks there have the answer to your sized pipe, and can tell you which one is best for your situation. Take a piece of the pipe with you to make sure.


----------



## Speedbump (Aug 27, 2009)

I believe your talking about a Dresser Coupling.  It is galvanized, has jam nuts on each end with rubber rings that squeeze around the pipe when the jam nuts are tightened.  

The other thing you could do is just cut the pipe with the sawzall, unscrew it from both ends then put in whatever you want to for a replacement.  It has to screw into something on both ends.  Elbow, coupling, tee or union.  If it's a union, you won't need to cut it.


----------



## CraigFL (Aug 28, 2009)

I like my Dremel tool with a cutoff wheel for situations like that!


----------



## Redwood (Aug 28, 2009)

I like the 2 hammers approach on the next coupling or elbow.

Bang...   Gone!


----------

